# Who would you keep (pics included) ??



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Dam is my doe Maplewood Hill Top Gilded Lily. She earned her dry leg last summer.

Sire is Dill's BF Emerson Drive, his dam (SGCH Dill's XM Keena *M) has earned her milk star, permanent Champion, and Superior Genetics designation from ADGA.

Lily had two doelings. They are almost 2 weeks old. I will be retaining one.

My question to you is... which would you keep?

CapriGem EM Buttercup










CapriGem EM Laurel










I appreciate any honest feedback


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is soooooo hard to tell with babies! But, Laurel actually appears to be longer in body and a nicer brisket extension


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

liz said:


> It is soooooo hard to tell with babies! But, Laurel actually appears to be longer in body and a nicer brisket extension


I think you are right, Liz-it is hard to tell with kids-but Laurel was the one I voted for-for those reasons exactly! Maybe I am finally getting this goat conformation thing....or maybe not...who knows! Cute babies regardless-I would say a hard decision too-they are both nice! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I actually don't think Laurel is longer in body, to me I think the photo at that angle makes her look longer at first glance, but if you closely at her withers to tail, she looks to be about the same length as Buttercup, in my opinion.

I think Buttercup has better rear leg angulation than Laurel. But I think Laurel has the better topline. I think Laurel is going to be a little sharper than Buttercup as an adult. 

Both does are very nice. I'm honestly torn...I need more photos before I can vote. Lol. Maybe i'll come back later and make up my mind. Lol.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It is so hard for me to tell with kids that young...but I would choose Laurel from those photos. I like her topline better, and I have a thing for really level toplines. I also agree that she looks like she will be sharper....just more dairy and angular in general. I also agree about the brisket.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

In person Laurel does seem to have a little more length of body.

I will get a side by side pic in a few minutes.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmmm...well, if she does indeed have a little more length, then I think she'd be my choice. She has a little more going for her than Buttercup.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Here ia a pic of both, the day they were born.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable....I'd pick both... LOL :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i like laurels coloring...lol hehe


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

I vote for Laurel, too. The dairy character, level topline and overall extension would lead me to keep her.


----------



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

I would vote Laural, though I'm not very experienced. She has everything I have learned to look for. I love Buttercups coloring, and am trying not to be swayed by it, lol! Really, though, they both look nice, laural just has that "look" of dairy.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I like, everyone else am swayed by Laurels coloring. But more pics would be nice. I like the rump on Buttercup. It looks wider and longer than Laurels. But Laurel looks like she has more chest area. These thiings can all be deceaving in pics.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

just from who i think has nicer coloring (I know nothing about conformation) I'd say buttercup  I've always wanted a golden goat


----------

